# Sounds like (20th century classical related)



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Can anyone think of what composers spring to mind when they hear the following short clip?

http://www.yousendit.com/download/RlRwanZzNnlrYUJjR0E9PQ

If you recognise it, try not to mention who it is, as that defeats the object of this topic. Curious to see what names people suggest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Eleven seconds? That's not very much time.

Sounds like something Art Zoyd might have done. But again, eleven seconds? Not enough time.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree. Eleven seconds is hardly enough time. Frankly, it sounds as if the orchestra is fighting to tune up.

Tom


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Interesting. I rather like it, except for the organ part maybe. You can hear a dramatic theme developing over the chaos… Could it be from some movie score?

As for the composer, no clue… Sounds like something in a Romantic vein… Bombastic… Like Mahler, perhaps? But I must admit that I didn’t listen to him much as of yet.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, it's got pipe organ in it I think. Messiaen? That or Frank Zappa.


----------



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Apologies for the shortness of the clip.

It's Paul Hindemith. Taken from the first track of this CD:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/dec03/hindemith_organ.htm


----------



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

See:
http://www.classicalarchives.com/work/272545.html
& play clip '2b.Phantasie, frei'
(from Organ Sonata No.1)

or more samples at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hindemith-R...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1294856122&sr=8-1


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

When I first heard your original 11-second track I immediately thought of the Organ Concerto by Icelandic composer Jón Leifs. Very similar, I think you would agree.


----------

